# A symbol to light my fire



## Terbak (Apr 28, 2014)

I was given a blueprint of sorts as a form of guidance. So far I've found its somehow about spiritual rebirth and it's also like Jake Gyllenhaal's neck tattoo in the movie Prisoners. Thanks again!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 29, 2014)

Geometry! Fun with compasses, right angles, measures!
That's where my autistic mind goes. If I let myself, I could spend all day happily creating such diagrams. Who needs meaning when you can while away the hours making arcs, lines, circles--and if you have three pins and a loop of string, you can add ellipses, ovals...


----------



## vangoedenaam (Apr 29, 2014)

I dont thing The Symbol ever covered Light My Fire...


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Terbak (Apr 29, 2014)

No that was just a metaphor. I said that because I was sent that little sacred geometry gem from someone who'd been raised so I figured what a better place to ask about it then here? Thanks. Sorry for any confusion I caused. Haha

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam (Apr 30, 2014)

No confusion. I tried my hand at making a joke.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 30, 2014)

Cheer up, it's no time to wallow in the mire.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great forum! I've been a big Doors fan for over 40 years.


----------

